# Smoking Beer Can Chicken.



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I bought 2 chickens today with intentions of smoking them on Sunday anyone have any good suggestions on how I should season/prepare them? And about how long should they cook at 200-225*?


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I quit smoking birds at low temp
I got tired of the rubber skin
I BBQ/roast all my birds at 300Â°+
the higher the temp the better the skin

this one was 1hour at 375Â° on my OldSmokey with two charcoal baskets
breasts were 165Â°, thighs were 180Â°
great skin, juicy meat


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

*chicken*

Id go hotter also. 300-350.
I have been putting mine in a pan and letting them smoke for bout 2-3hrs, they come out so moist. I check temp till ready.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

man you work magic on that old smokey


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Old Smokey does chicken as good as any high dollar smoker.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

the OldSmokey has a huge advantage over most other charcoal cookers
the firepan is 8" below the grill grate
on the Weber it is only 5"
you can cook chicken directly over the coals on the OldSmokey and the dripping chicken fat can't flair up high enough to burn the chicken
but on the Weber, if you cook chicken direct over the coals the flair ups can burn the chicken at 5"










these are cooks with the chicken directly over the coals
I never turn the chicken. just cook it bone side down until it's done
it comes out perfect every time


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

here's a link to some more pics of cooks on my OldSmokey
http://texasbbqforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=21767


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I like to cook them at 300 or so, I use a pie plate under each to 
prevent flareups. I'll check after 15 minutes to make sure the BGE
is holding the temp, always is! After 1 1/2 hours, check the breast for a 160+ temp and pull them off and let them rest.
Absolutely easy and delicious!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

captjack got me to buy a old smokey--they have been around a long time and last forever if you take care of them-big deal I found out is to empty the ash after it cools--


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Sent you a b-mail...Here is a great article on Beercan Chicken...I'm kinda in agreeance.http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/debunking_beer_can_chicken.html...........


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Try a 24 oz beer can and a small fresh turkey sometime


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Or you could just cook the chicken indirectly as opposed to the juices making your fire flare up.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy the beer can ring , put half a beer in it then the bird, set them in a throwaway alum. pie plate or alum. pan and fill it 1 " deep w water, then you can power cook the bird w/o grease flair ups, then throw the pan away.


----------

